
CNET Founder Halsey Minor Profile - The Baddest Boy in Silicon Valley - Portfolio.com - jkopelman
http://www.portfolio.com/executives/features/2008/09/18/CNET-Founder-Halsey-Minor-Profile
======
rantfoil
What starts as a compelling profile of Minor's business life degenerates into
a puff piece on lifestyles of the rich and famous. (Skip page 3/4 ;-) )

It sounds like much of his problems stem from being at odds with the
industry's heavy hitters in the middle of the biggest .meltdown our industry
had ever seen.

